# Good to meet you guys at the show



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Great to meet a bunch of you guys at the show. Met jfleace, haybaler101, wrenchbender, kyfred, krone, ISF, HayDr, Gkuhns and some friends from the Midwest Goat Producers. I missed TBrown but ZB got a chance to say Hi. We were a day late because of weather and some school stuff that came up for ZB. I think I missed KFarm and BCFence because of that.

Also met the Gazeeka inventor from Australia, Richard at the Hay Guard/Gazeeka booth manned by ISF. Probably missed some other folks when I was running around. Great show as always. Seen some great hay equipment and products. Also, meet some great folks from various companies. Spent a huge amount of time getting the rundown on Kuhn Accumulators, Krone and Kuhn Hay equipment, as well as Hay Guard and Gazeeka Moisture Meters.

Also, spent some time with C&C Machinery, Bale Skis, Steffen products, Silo Guard, Lifetime Wagons, Pequea hay equipment. My thanks to all that spent a few minutes to talk to us. I have to say, guys that focus on the hay business are great to talk to, they all know their business and understand what a farmer wants and needs, because most all of them are in the hay business or been in the hay business. Even the larger company guys, like Krone and Kuhn had baler specialist that hay farm right now. To that I must tip my hat. Great show...and Zach and I learned a few things about trying to cover a huge show of this size and caliber...running shoes and clones.

Looks like the Hay Expo in June is next...wish it wasn't at the busiest time of the year for me, especially if the weather does not cooperate...but I guess they can't demo either if the hay isn't ready. Hope to meet more of you folks in the future. As always it was a pleasure to meet folks that enjoy the hay fields. Thanks again...now I got to finish writing articles.


----------

